# grooming a schnoodle help!



## snickers mom

Hi! I just found this forum and am so glad I did! I am the proud owner of a schnoodle, Snickers, who leans more towards the schnauzer side of her family. I am not sure how to groom her though and am looking for some suggestions. She has wavy soft hair but is not fluffy like a poodle. I am not a huge fan of the schnauzer cut so any suggestions or pictures would be super helpful. Thanks!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3853666419/

I cannot get a picture to embed here so above is a link to a flickr photo


----------



## Graco22

She is DARN cute! I hate to say it, but she is leaning more towards schnauzer than poodle, and would be easy to put in a schn trim..but since you don't like that look...I would just go with a one length all over on the body..whatever length you prefer and want to maintain, and a round teddy bear type face. If you let the ears get too long, the weight of the hair will "lay" them down, and they won't be pricked up like they are, which is super cute..so I would keep the hair on them no longer than it is in the pick, but tidied up. Again, super cute pup!


----------



## snickers mom

Thanks! She definitely leans towards the schnauzer parent  I am a good mom and she gets combed and brushed daily. I do think once she is fully cut, she will become just a creamy color like her undercoat as the top coat is already fading fast. I was thinking of just doing the "puppy" cut of the same length all over. It will be interesting to see if she "fluffs up" after getting her hair all cut as the hair on her head did...it sticks straight up now!


----------



## merrow

or a yorky trim would look cute as well


----------



## Bird-Dog

Hershey also leans more toward Schnauzer than Poodle and I go with the "puppy" cut, one length all over and she wears the scruffy, wavy look well. Got the teddy bear face last time (she's only been groomed once so far) and will probably go with that again but get her "bangs" trimmed super short. She looks cute when she comes out of the groomers with her hair brushed back but it doesn't stay that way and falls into her eyes in no time.

Originally, I was shooting for full groom every six months (clip it short, let it grow - after all, that method works on my hair ) but, also like me, her hair grows so darn fast so it looks like it will be every four months.

On a side note: I'm worried about Hershey's next groom...she's got a TON of white/very light hair coming in...her name is so self explanatory now. 
Does Hershey's make a white chocolate?? 

EDIT: Heehee, a little slow on the uptake this morning...I just now realized we both have candy bar schnoodles.


----------



## snickers mom

I know what you mean about the lighter coat coming in. the same thing has happened with Snickers! She really looked like the candy bar (at least to me) but that is not where she got her name...we call her Snickerdoodle the Schnoodle! I just know when she has her first full haircut, she will lose all her darker coloring. I attached her puppy pic below but do not know if I embeded it correctly. let me know if you cannot see and I will add to flickr.

Sorry! I just do not have this embedding pic thing down


----------



## snickers mom

I thought I would come back and repost now that Snickers has had her first real grooming! I had her cut short for the rest of September as it is still hot here in TX and I know her coat will grow back. Let me know what you think...the first pic is before and the second is after!


----------



## Rayne01

She's adorable!!


----------



## FlamingoFan

She's adorable!!!!!!

We have a schnoodle too, Stella, and I didn't really want a schnauzer cut for her. I kind of like her shaggy...so we just have the groomer shorten her hair...and trim up her face so we can see her beautiful eyes....here she is after last week's grooming...


----------



## snickers mom

Holy Macaroni and Cheese Dinner Stella is beautiful! I plan on keeping Snickers with longer hair but she really needed a trim and for the first time, it was good to get her cut down so it could grow out for the fall. Plus, we are going on our first camping trip in October so she will be easier to clean up with a shorter "do"  Her longer hair always caught those little sticker things but happily stayed tangle-free due to daily combing and brushing.


----------



## FlamingoFan

Yes...the shaggy is adorable...until it gets stickery things in it!!! Stella is easier to brush at this length than when she is longer haired.

How big is Snickers??? She looks tiny! Stella is 20lbs, but has super long legs...she's a very skinny, tiny framed dog...with alot of long hair!!!

Snickers is delicious!!!!


----------



## snickers mom

she is currently 4.8 lbs and is really tiny. The vet said she was the smallest puppy she had ever seen at 8 weeks. They pretty much do not expect her to get much bigger - maybe 7 lbs. She is much more the size of a yorkie but thinks she is a german shepard


----------



## js2jc

Hi - I'm a new member to the forum and am picking up my new "daughter" tomorrow morning. She is a white Schnoodle and I'm very excited. I have always had goldens and black labs so haven't had to groom. I plan to do it myself so was looking for tips and pictures. Her name isn't even picked yet, as I just found her on the internet yesterday. I had a cat I loved who was only 1 who died a few weeks ago, Eddie, and I miss having a little furry friend around. I've been looking at the poodle mixes for some time. Everyones are adorable. I have a pic of my babe, 10 wks, but haven't figured out how to post it yet. I'll send one soon. Thanks for all grooming tips from any do it yourselfers out there.


----------



## snickers mom

congrats on your new baby! Snickers was a kind of caramel color when I first got her and gradually lightened up as she aged. At just short of 6 months, she is a creamy color with some black and tan hairs mixed in just for fun  I really debated on how to get her hair cut as she has really fine hair with an interesting wave giving her crazy cowlicks. I finally decided to have her cut short to start off with and had her cut to 1/4 inch all over with a teddy bear head. This way I could let her grow out a bit and decide what length I wanted her hair to be. I have decided for her I will probably keep it at an all over 1/2-1 inch with the teddy bear head. It is easier to maintain and even though she gets brushed everyday, she still gets sticks, leaves, and such in it. 

Here is a pic about two weeks after her first cut:










This is right after a bath and a blow dry so her hair is a lot more fluffy than everyday. I use and love the earthbath hypoallergenic shampoos and such on her. 

Again, congrats on the new puppy and be prepared for a lot of love!


----------



## Milo's mom

I think my white schnoodles is about the same age as yours. Milo was born 6.27.09.
How are you doing with your new baby? I would love to see a picture. Did you name her yet?
Here are some videos on youtube of our Milo. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD3JJwXiMU4 

(at 12 weeks old)

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0oVz...eature=related

(when we got him, at 9 weeks old)

There is also a movie of our 2 other dogs (Dalmatian Pointer X and Border Collie Lab X)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2Jvr...eature=channel

Enjoy!!


----------



## snickers mom

Milo is very precious! Welcome to the world of schnoodle owners!

Snickers was born on April 19 but looked a lot like your Milo at 12 weeks except smaller. She is right about 7 months old now and is just about as big as she is going to get at 7.5 lbs  She just spent the day at an outdoor office celebration and still has the energy to play with her balls and frisbee indoors! 

As far as grooming, I just get her cut all one length at about 1/2 inch all over and more of a teddy bear head. Frankly it is easier on her and me as she has a lot of the poodle hair which gets mats easily, especially on her legs. 

Here are some recent pictures of her all before her most recent hair cut this week so she is a bit grown out:

Halloween










and playing on the couch with daddy:


----------



## FlamingoFan

Egad! Great Schnoodle Moms think alike! Stella was a squirrel for Halloween too!!!!!


----------



## Pudlmom

All I can say is what a cutie!


----------



## snickers mom

Flamingo - I cannot believe Stella was a squirrel as well! Too true that great schnoodle moms think alike!

Pudlmom - thanks! 

I thank my stars that I saw Snickers at just the right time to convince my boyfriend we REALLY needed a dog. It took me 6 years to fiind just the right puppy to really sell the need to have a dog. After all his protests about dogs being too messy and noisy, he loves her just as much as I do! She has a best friend down the street as well, Daisy, who is a yorky mix. All the neighborhood little dogs get together at least once a week to let them run all thier energy out...

Wrestlemania:


----------



## Cloudy

All of your schnoodles are absolutely adorable. There is one thing that I am curious about; how is it that some schnoodles come in white? I know that some poodles are white but the schnauzer does not come in white. Do any of you know the colour of both parents of your schnoodle??


----------



## Keechak

Cloudy said:


> All of your schnoodles are absolutely adorable. There is one thing that I am curious about; how is it that some schnoodles come in white? I know that some poodles are white but the schnauzer does not come in white. Do any of you know the colour of both parents of your schnoodle??


schnauzers do come in white but it's a disqualification in the show ring in the USA


----------



## Milo's mom

Here are some pictures of Milo, his Schnauzer mother, his Poodle dad and his siblings at 2 weeks old. 
About your question how some Schnoodles come in white:
Milo's breeder told me that he has white Schnoodles once in while even the parents of these puppies are not white. The father of Milo is a parti black and white Poodle and the mother a grey,silver, black Schnauzer. The breeder says he can't explain it to himself because none of the Poodles or the Schnauzers were white - and he has been breeding them for 17 years. So it's not that there were any all-white Poodles in his father's line or white Schnauzers in his mother's line. There were two brown Schnoodles, one black/tan Schnoodle and two white Schnoodles in Milo's litter. Most white Schnoodles turn cream or silver as they are growing up but the Schnoodles from this breeder stay what is called a "brilliant white". Milo's skin was pink under the white coat at first and turned dark brown in some areas at 3 month. When he is wet I can see that there is a pattern on his skin now similar to the pattern of the coat of his Poodle father. But the hair stayed pure white. They say that dirt tends to fall off a Schnoodle's coat easily but that is not true about the red dust we have here. Milo likes to roll around in the dust or mud as soon as possible after a bath and he enjoys digging up the yard. So you would not know how white he is unless you saw him within a few hours after he had a bath - LOL


----------



## Kathyy

Perhaps a look see through this very informative site could help. Not me, I get really confused with color genetics.
http://abnormality.purpleflowers.net/genetics/index.htm

This page discusses Schnauzers colors.http://abnormality.purpleflowers.net/genetics/albino.htm


----------



## Milo's mom

Thank you for the info!
I thought it was very interesting!


----------



## snickers mom

Milo is so precious!

Snickers is not at all bright white and in fact was a darker color when she was a puppy with just the ends of her fur almost "frosted". As she grew out of her puppy coat into what I am now referring to her intermediate coat, she turned silver enough that when her hair was longer, people thought she was an older Yorkie. Now, she is growing in her adult coat which is a mix of the wavy poodle coat that is soft, fluffy, and silver and a stripe down her back of the schnauzer wiry coat that is dark almost black. She honestly looks like she has whiskers all down her back 

Snickers has also hit maximum size at 7.4 lbs which was bigger than anyone thought she would get when we got her at 9 weeks and she was 1.8 lbs! I have been keeping her in a "puppy" cut of original trim to 1/2 inch all over her body and a teddybear head but I might try more of a schnauzer head cut the next time. She is actually the perfect length at about 1 inch in body-hair length - easy to keep from matting and cute as a button!

Most of our friends think she looks a bit like Tramp from Lady and the Tramp


----------



## js2jc

Hi fellow schnoodle lovers!
I got my baby girl and it's been love ever since. Her name is Scooter - my nick name when a swimmer when I first swam competitively. She was so tiny, I was afraid she'd break a leg jumping off the couch. No problem now. She's still white, but turned out she has a touch of cream/caramel on the edges of the ears and rear. Mostly she's a light cream. I am smitten! I groom her myself and don't have a problem, as I've been "messing" with her since I got her at 10wks. She's 7 months now and I don't know what she weighs but she's no scrawny 4 pounder any more. More like 12 - 15 I imagine. I don't know - I'm used to my 110lb lab and 80lb golden, so it's a bit hard for me to tell. Plus - when they're fluffed out vs soaking wet - BIG difference, right? When she needs a trim, she looks so much bigger cause she's got a pretty curly, soft coat. My big problem is in the snow, which she loves, she gets snow balls, some the size of grapefruits!!! I'm not kidding. I have pics on my phone but not on my camera. I know - shame on me. I'll do something about it - she's too cute not to share pics. 

Also, with white dogs, the beard and "stash" get a bit filled with debris - plus, as a female, she has tear stains, which bug me - and I got the angel tears stuff but am too lazy to put it in her food. THAT's lazy!

Blessings all, Jan


----------



## Casey's Schnoodle

So nice to have found other Schnoodle owners!

I grew up with a schnoodle when I was a child before they were a "designer" breed and she was the best dog ever, so after months of my 5 year old begging for a puppy when I saw Buttons I knew she was the one! 

Buttons is now 14 weeks old and weighs about 4 pounds so I think she will be on the smaller side. She is a phantom schnoodle in her coloring, her Mother was a white toy poodle and her Father was a black Mini schnuazer. She is very smart and talkative (barks already during play, hopefully not a sign that she will be a big barker) and pretty much was pottey trained when we got her at 8 weeks! She very much takes after her Schnauzer side as you can see in my pictures, she even has a short haired strip of hair down her back and then a long skirt of hair coming down from her sides though I will perfer to have her groomed as most of the other posts on here because I don't really like the schnouzer cut.

Anyway just wanted to say hello to all the other cute Schnoodle owners oyt there!


----------



## FlamingoFan

Casey's Schnoodle said:


> So nice to have found other Schnoodle owners!
> 
> I grew up with a schnoodle when I was a child before they were a "designer" breed and she was the best dog ever, so after months of my 5 year old begging for a puppy when I saw Buttons I knew she was the one!
> 
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say hello to all the other cute Schnoodle owners oyt there!


Buttons is absolutely adorable!!! What a face!!!!!!!!!!

Our schnoodle Stella just got a haircut last week....I had them go with the "puppy" cut.....she looks beautiful! There are photos on her blog....

http://stellalind.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/the-before/

http://stellalind.wordpress.com/2010/04/14/and-the-after/


----------



## snickers mom

Hi everyone! Sorry but I have been off the forum for a while moving due to personal circumstances. Snickers has been a super trooper with the move and settling into the new house but the carpet is going to have to go! 

I have been keeping her in a short cut since she gets horribly matted when her hair grows out. I comb her quite frequently but her harness tends to matt up her chest a lot. I am trying out a new harness that is not supposed to do that better! Here are a couple of newer pics in her short cut:

Right before the new cut:










And After:


----------



## Milo's mom

Snickers is sooo cute! I am sure you are very much in love!
Milo went to the groomer today. Here are his before and after pictures. I like the "Buddy Wash" Shampoo and Rinse, they are gentle and keep his coat soft.


----------



## Milo's mom

Hi Jan, of course we would love to see pictures of Scooter!


----------



## Milo's mom

Casey's Schnoodle said:


> So nice to have found other Schnoodle owners!
> 
> I grew up with a schnoodle when I was a child before they were a "designer" breed and she was the best dog ever, so after months of my 5 year old begging for a puppy when I saw Buttons I knew she was the one!
> 
> Buttons is now 14 weeks old and weighs about 4 pounds so I think she will be on the smaller side. She is a phantom schnoodle in her coloring, her Mother was a white toy poodle and her Father was a black Mini schnuazer. She is very smart and talkative (barks already during play, hopefully not a sign that she will be a big barker) and pretty much was pottey trained when we got her at 8 weeks! She very much takes after her Schnauzer side as you can see in my pictures, she even has a short haired strip of hair down her back and then a long skirt of hair coming down from her sides though I will perfer to have her groomed as most of the other posts on here because I don't really like the schnouzer cut.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say hello to all the other cute Schnoodle owners oyt there!


Looove the pictures of Buttons! What a cute name! 
My vet said that most dogs will weight twice as much as they are at 3 month old when fully grown. Milo was 7 lbs at 3 month and to our surprise, now at 11 month, he is a very lean 17 lbs! He has very strong muscles, may from playing with my other two 50lbs dogs!


----------



## FlamingoFan

Milo! What a handsome boy!!!!!!!

Like the other fashionable schnoodles....Stella has been rocking a shorter cut....easier to keep her tangle free...although I do like to have her tail and face kept a little longer than the rest of her hair


----------



## snickers mom

unfortunately it is about time to take Miss Snickers to the groomers. She has grown out so much, and being white, she looks like a miniture sheepdog! She is starting to get mats on her hind legs as well and I have been traveling so much that she is not getting her daily grooming. I am gong to start asking the vet where I board her to start making sure she is combed daily to avoid them.

Any of you use any products to loosen up mats in the fine poodle hair on your Schnoodles? I have tried D-Mat and it did not work very well. Cornstarch has worked before and I have tried all kind of no more tangle formula doggie conditioners to no avail...

The mats are not up against skin but she HATES getting them picked out...


----------



## Milo's mom

Hi Snicker's Mom!
I am using the "PetZoom" brushes (as ssen on TV) for my dogs, the only ones I found that work and that they like. And then a comb on Milo afterwards. He also has the very fine, soft poodle hair and when it was longer I had to brush him every day. He did not like that very much, especially when I had to comb out mats around his face. 
I learned that I have to brush him BEFORE his bath to avoid mats. 
It did get a little better with the "Buddy Wash" and "Buddy Rinse" shampoo and conditioner but he is much happier now with his short haircut. 
With all the red dust here in Sedona I need to wash him almost every day (unless he jumps into the pool and swims, which he just learned to enjoy today). I also started using a soft, wet sponge to wash his face and head and he likes that so much better then just having water poured over him.
I wish Snickers could stay with us while you are traveling!


----------



## whaleyf

Hi. I'm a new mom to Biscuit. He was born on September 11, 2010. He's got fluffy wavy hair, no curls though. I love the pictures of your schnoodles. His full name is Sir Didymus Biscuit.







He is up to 4pounds 5 oz right now. My question is when do you know they are ready for their first cut? I have someone who has done schnoodles before and will use her. You've given me some good ideas of what I want. I'm not sure the picture will show up but you can see him here... http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=449967200737&set=a.449967120737.248967.617060737


----------



## FlamingoFan

whaleyf said:


> Hi. I'm a new mom to Biscuit. He was born on September 11, 2010. He's got fluffy wavy hair, no curls though. I love the pictures of your schnoodles. His full name is Sir Didymus Biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is up to 4pounds 5 oz right now. My question is when do you know they are ready for their first cut? I have someone who has done schnoodles before and will use her. You've given me some good ideas of what I want. I'm not sure the picture will show up but you can see him here... http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=449967200737&set=a.449967120737.248967.617060737


 ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!! Biscuit is a cutie!!!!! Wish we had known our Stella when she was that young! Stella just got another groom yesterday

http://stellalind.wordpress.com/2010/11/15/stellas-got-a-new-do-2/

Although we like her long and fluffy...she had gotten a smidge too long. So we had her trimmed back, but keep her tail and face longer and fluffy. Her coat feels like velvet when it's that short!!! I think they call it the "puppy cut" when they do the body short and the face fluffy?


----------



## whaleyf

Stella is cute. Love the long fur on the head. Biscuit has a long way to go to get that big.


----------



## whaleyf

FYI, I've made a "I'm owned by a schnoodle" over in the community/groups. http://www.dogforums.com/groups/i-m-owned-schnoodle.html


----------



## Milo's mom

Biscuit is so cute, thank you for sharing the pictures! Enjoy your time with your sweet puppy, they grow up faster than you can imagine right now! I hear some Schnoodles never need a hair cut and some, like Milo, need brushing every day and clipping almost monthly. I waited until he was eight month old but I got him used to scissors and the sound of a clipper from the very beginning. Now I am getting better at clipping him myself - that just takes some practice. Be careful not to expose him to places where many dogs have been, like a groomers place, before he is at least 4 month old. Parvo virus can stay around for years!

I can't wait to see how Biscuit's coat will change over time! Hopefully we will get to see pictures!


----------



## whaleyf

Loved the picture of Milo. Biscuit got his Parvo shot at his last Vet visit. Not taking any chances with this little guy. My niece's puppy was black all over and then turned silver. Must be a trait with Schnoodles. It will also be interesting to see how fast his hair grows. For some dumb reason I forgot to ask to see the parents when I picked him up. But got pictures now. Talk about ugly dogs.... LOL But they make cute pups. The father looks black and tan and is cut so short he looks weird. The mother is unclipped and also looks weird but very cute. He gets most of his coloring from her. How long does it take for Milo to need to be clipped again? The lady that's going to do Biscuit's said I need to get him use to being groomed as fast as possible. But he gets brushed everyday so is use to being handled. Would love to see more pictures of Milo.


----------



## Milo's mom

Here are five videos of Milo that you might enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/user/premBha

Be careful, the first vaccination does not necessarly protect Biscuit against Parvo. Maybe ask you vet what the Parvo risks are in your area and when he/she thinks Biscuit will be fully protected (usually it takes at least 2 shots, sometimes three and the puppy needs to be at least 4 month old).
We can only guess what color Biscuit's coat will take...my guess is a cute cream with darker highlights...:dance:
I would love to see more pictures, too!
I keep Milo's coat really short in summer and clip him about every 6-8 weeks. He swims a lot and the air get tangled if they are too long.
Now in winter I let it grow more and brush him every day. I maybe clip him every 2-3 month.


----------



## whaleyf

He looks like a white version of my Biscuit. LOL I loved the videos but my favorite was the Kung Foo Fighting. What a hoot. Here's one of mine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xysJmVqt3qk

Both Biscuts ears are starting to stand up. For awhile he was looking weird. LOL


----------



## Milo's mom

Very cute videos of Biscuit! I enjoyed it! Is Katie yours, too? I love Boston Terriers!!


----------



## whaleyf

Yes, Katie is mine too. I would have gone for another Boston but wanted a dog that wouldn't shed or make me sneeze. Katie is not in the best of health. She has an enlarged heart and fluid around it. Can't be fixed, just treated. The puppy has really made her happy. She loves mothering it.


----------



## Milo's mom

My eleven year old Dalmatian mix, Rani, loves mothering Milo, too! She has some health problems as well and I feel the puppy has been giving her a second youth. When Milo was really little she never let him out of her eye sight and would bark to call me when she thought he was in danger (too close to the stairs or things like that).
For us as well, one of the reasons we got Milo is that Schnoodles don't shed. I always thought I would have a Boston Terrier some time down the line but I am not sure I could go back after getting used to a non-shedding dog...it's really nice! But for now Rani and Mokie (a Border Collie mix) shed enough for the 3 of them.


----------



## whaleyf

I didn't know that Katie even shed until I moved and my kitchen had white floors. Little tiny black hair all over the place. Biscuit is doing so well with Katie that if Katie doesn't make it I'm thinking of maybe getting another schnoodle to keep Biscuit company. I knew Katie would get along with Biscuit. She's never met a four legged creature she didn't like. But I didn't realize they would bond so fast. They never leave each other's side. Katie does seem to have a new lease on life since Biscuit arrived. At least I don't have to groom Katie. But she loves Biscuit's slicker brush so much she gets to be brushed too.


----------



## Mlunz

I love Milo! Can you give me information on his breeder?


----------



## amberly

There are def white schnauzers even white scotties!

All I gotta say is as a groomer everyone in here has the cutest schnoodles I've ever seen! I honestly am not a big fan, but thats because a lot aren't as adorable as all of these guys. I'd probly do a puppy cut as well, there really isn't a cut for them and a sch. cut on some look okay and some don't their hair curls to much to tell. and a lot of sch has big bodies and long skinny legs, so when a medium cut or a shorter body and slightly longer legs but not to the point of it looking lke a sch. cut is cute because then they don't run around with what I call chicken legs lol. I also have a maltese that comes in 8months old he only weighs 3lbs. I call him itty bitty lol.


----------



## blaschak

My Schnoodle (Snickers too) was all black when I first got him. I noticed the roots of his hair was grey and after his first haircut it all came in grey. I get him cut all over even though he too resembles the schnauzer side. I do it for originality 

Love my Schnoodle!!!!! My next one is going to be named Ramen


----------



## Sarayu14

I would just like to chime in on the "puppy cut" thing. Since your pup isn't a pure, bred for show Poodle there is no "puppy" cut, the poodle is the only breed that gets a cut that is called a "puppy" cut and that is only for the show ring on dogs under 1 year of age.


----------



## LynnT

FlamingoFan said:


> She's adorable!!!!!!
> 
> We have a schnoodle too, Stella, and I didn't really want a schnauzer cut for her. I kind of like her shaggy...so we just have the groomer shorten her hair...and trim up her face so we can see her beautiful eyes....here she is after last week's grooming...


I had to comment... I also have a Schnoodle named Stella! They could be twins!


----------



## Lillith

This post is from 2009 and the OP hasn't been active on the forum for some time. I am closing to further replies.


----------

